# Winter wheel conditions



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They're too new to have corrosion issues just yet. Those take a few years to develop. The oldest Cruzes in the US are about 3 years old. It's too soon to tell. Nobody's complained of corrosion issues on alloys yet, FWIW. 

Seeing how you're in Buffalo, a set of 15" steelies with 205/70-15 snow tires would be perfect if you drive through the Southtowns or down near the Lake Erie shoreline a lot. Cheap to purchase, and 205/70-15's are readily available in Buffalo.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

I wished it took a few years. My Chrysler 200's alloy wheels are severely corroded after just one season using them in winter. Was disappointing to say the least.

I've learned the hard way that you just have to buy steels and go with the flow... In terms of where I live, I am in the southtowns, but the snow wasn't bad this year. It was 50 degrees for half of January.


----------

